# Summer Culinary Programs



## dan_k (Apr 18, 2005)

Looking for a Culinary program around the chicagoland area, takes place during the summer, maybe a few times a week or something that i can have a job also.... Any suggestions


----------



## ambitious (Apr 30, 2005)

hello, i live in teh chicago land area too. I signed up for kidstart, a mayor daley program, at gallery 37. its on Randolph and michigan, right across teh art institue of chicago. it is a job fo rthe culniary arts you get to work and learn and get paid. $6 an hour, its not much but everyone has to start at the bottom. 
go to gallery37 website and sign up for the downtown program. just follow the instructions and you should hurry becsue i don't know when the deadline is. you can sign up online which is cool. 
yeah, i hope that was helpful.
nice talkin to you'


----------

